# Gaining for dollars



## BaronAaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I know I'm probably going to get clobbered for this...but it IS a "weight gain and "FANTASY" board 

A friend owes me $1600, which I lent her in November to pay a bill.

Have fantasized about letting the debt go if she would be willing to gain 25 pounds.

She knows I'm an FA and weight gain afficiado, and teases me about it all the time. She's not thin thin but by no means what we here call a BBW.

(This is the person I posted about a few months back who told me, "Not only don't I go to a gym, I wouldn't even date a guy named Jim!")

Repeat: FANTASY!

What do you think?

Would you do it?



What's your price?

I think, for me personally, if the person was serious, I would gain 20 pounds for $75,000.

But I'm expensive! LMAO

Ok, weigh in.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 17, 2007)

Everyone has their "price," whether it is in money or other "currency." She asked for the loan, knowing she'd have to pay it back. She expected it to be in cash/check, but you never know what other forms of repayment she may consider. As for a non-weird way to bring up such a "repayment plan," I have no advice for ya.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL

I have to first ADMIT that for $1600 I would probably pull out the goodies and gain for you sweets  

Yes, it's just a fantasy  but assuming that you are a man that finds weight gain a sexual turn-on, it does seem like some level of prostitution so that would be the only issue I could see with it if she agreed to it. *shrugs*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd do it in a heartbeat. $1600 is a whole lotta money to me right now.

25 lbs? Nothing..lol I could do that in a week and have it back off the next..lol

Yes..I'm that good 

OH..and as for the prostitution part..what's that between friends anyways 


KIDDING!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2007)

How fast would one have to put on this weight? What's the time frame? A year? Months?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone remember a website called the Spark's "the Fat Project," where two contestants, a guy and a girl, had to put on 30 lbs in 30 days in order to collect some money? See it here: http://www.crudder.com/projects/fat/

This idea was spun-off to the Freshman 15 Challenge website, which was kind of neat for a little while. It got old fast, though. Now, when I googled for the link I found this: http://www.studio15direct.com/ The Freshman 15 is completely gone, replaced with some "Beer Belly Challenge" nonsense.


----------



## isotope (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd say 50 pounds.

That or 160.

Just because it matches nicely.

That and she'd pay up most def if it was that or money.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 17, 2007)

... and since this is a fantasy you can go back in time and get her to sign a binding contract to that effect.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

This is just cool...ummm...I think it'd be fun, in concept. Especially considering 25 pounds is a moderate amount of weight, especially considering the size of the debt. $1600 schmolians is not exactly small change.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 17, 2007)

You're going to make her pay her debt to society by gaining 25lbs and the 1600 dollars is paid off that fast hmmp! I'd take it and run with that knowing that she's aware that you're a FA


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 18, 2007)

That's $64.00 a pound. Hell, prime rib ain't that much.


----------



## Emma (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd do it. Infact I'LL gain 50lbs if you give me $1600


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2007)

$1600 is a months rent in my state. It's nothing. And think of the money you would have to spend to put on that much weight. It would be gone in no time and you would still be about 20 pounds shy. Bah, I'd pass.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2007)

Ummm yeah I think even I could handle 25 lbs for a $1600 debt. Bring on the food!


----------



## Young Padawan (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been hanging around here for a few years, but never ever said anything.

But, this thread is interesting.

I offered my wife $1,000 for every pound she put on, with a minimum of 20 lbs.

She was all set, and then I backed out. Not due to the money thing, just because it sounded a bit dorky that she'd add a few more just to even out the bank accounts.

Good times.

C


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 18, 2007)

when i read your post i thought you might get clobbered too, but wow, the responses were as good as the fantasy, if not better.

i sort of think that it might be better though to tie an amount to the weight too. lets see 1600 dollars, how about a $1 an ouce? that would be 100lbs! might be too much... lol, ok, ok, probably definitely too much. how about $2 an ounce, that would be 50lbs. 

wonder if the gals who said 25 lbs for $1600 would be ok, would say 50 lbs would be ok? 

would it be more intriguing or less so if you said $100 per inch around either hips, waist, or bossom? 16 inches... I like inches! lol

good post. it was fun.  

ah, if sascha reads this, wonder what she'd think of the inches idea...?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 18, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> $1600 is a months rent in my state.



'Tis what kept me from living in Boston.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 18, 2007)

It's a joke supposedly told about Winston Churchill. It goes that he was sitting at a State Dinner next to a Duchess and asks her in the course of the meal if she would have sex with him for Ten Million Pounds(British bux). She says, for Ten Million Pounds Mr. Churchill, yes. So then he says, Duchess would you sleep with me for half a Pound and she reacts angrily to say, "Mr. Churchill, what kind of woman do you think I am". To which he responds.. "Well Duchess we've already determined that, now we're just haggling over the price".

If you're going to do something that you don't really want to do is it a good thing to have a price beyond which you would do it for? And, if so, is it then just a matter of haggling over the price thereafter?

I understand this thread is not about reality, really, but, it's worth considering what we'd do for the "right price" and if our objections to doing it are heartfelt or just a matter of haggling.


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Jan 19, 2007)

If your friend isn't willing to gain for that amount of money, I am.  Of course I also gain or lose for free so it isn't saying much. But good luck on the quest for pounds!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 19, 2007)

chocolatebluesdiva said:


> If your friend isn't willing to gain for that amount of money, I am.  Of course I also gain or lose for free so it isn't saying much. But good luck on the quest for pounds!


Atlanta is a wild place. I was reading the Atlanta Journal-Constitution back in the 90s and the Personal Ad pages were full of mommas looking for Sugar Daddies. Upfront about it at least.


----------



## fasub (Jan 19, 2007)

Atlanta, wild?...I hope so, just moved here from Ned-land. Gaining for Dollars sounds like a great idea for a watchable game show. Chuck Barris where are ye?


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 19, 2007)

fasub said:


> Atlanta, wild?...I hope so, just moved here from Ned-land. Gaining for Dollars sounds like a great idea for a watchable game show. Chuck Barris where are ye?



Game show? Give it a few years, it'll probably be a reality TV series. "This ain't no celebrity fit club..."


----------

